# Cost of our habit.....



## AeroHOT (Oct 5, 2007)

Cost of our habit.....
We have recently changed our motorhome for a brand shiny new one and in a moment of boredom/insight(!) awaiting it’s delivery, I decided to tally up the statistics from our period of ownership/use in our previous vehicle. The motorhome in question is a Burstner t625 Harmony on a 2.8 Fiat Ducato JTD which we owned from October 2007 to June 2010....and BTW had many fabulous times touring in the UK and mainland Europe! 
For those who love statistics, here is the detail:
Miles covered – 13625
Diesel consumed – 2452 ltrs
Nights used – 133
Average mpg - 25.3
Average distance travelled/night used – 102 miles
Average cost/night (incl fuel, gas & pitch fees) - £36.90
Average cost/night used (previous plus maintenance, insurance, tax, storage etc) - £64.70
Average total cost/night (previous plus depreciation) - £98.49
So what does this tell me?? ........apart from the fact that I obviously need to get out more :roll: .......to get the overall cost per night down further, of course :lol: At first glance it doesn’t appear to be particularly cheap...but then again, what value do you put on enjoyment and freedom to roam wherever you fancy? Priceless.....I’d say, what do you think?
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Scary Numbers*

I did a similar exercise on my MH usage and decided that if I had done this before I bought it, I'd have left my money in the bank!
If I had, I'd have lost the opportunity to discover the perfect way to relax and take time out from our busy lives (what price can you put on that?).

In the fullness of time, when I've grown a pair, I might even take it on the continent to do some proper touring despite the the prospect of getting gassed/stabbed/mugged/pulled over by dodgy coppers etc. Unless there is something else you'd rather be doing, it doesn't pay to look at the true financial cost of running a motorhome.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Rasalom - what do you mean by

_In the fullness of time, when I've grown a pair_

????!!!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

AeroHOT said:


> At first glance it doesn't appear to be particularly cheap...but then again, what value do you put on enjoyment and freedom to roam wherever you fancy? Stewart


For me it's not just about the time you spend away, actually using the van.

I also get a fair bit of enjoyment out of the time spent at home _planning_ our trips away. Plus, just knowing she's sitting out there, waiting to go at a minutes notice gives me pleasure as well!


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

pippin said:


> Rasalom - what do you mean by
> 
> _In the fullness of time, when I've grown a pair_
> 
> ????!!!!


Rhymes with " Rowlocks"  and most men have them :lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We spent 5 months and three days last year touring France, Spain and Italy. We got all the way down to Sicily and on the way we visited most if not all of the "touristy bits" on the way. We had some fantastic nights on sites, aires and free camps. We met, and are still in touch with some really nice people and have made some good friends. All in all we spent, virtually to the pound, £7,000. This worked out at 97.6 pence per mile travelled and that was everything from fuel, ferries, sightseeing, sites and food.

My sister in law just had a fortnight in the Maldives. Her plane was late and they missed their connection so lost a day of their holiday. They also lost, but are trying to get it back, nearly £1,000 of extras they paid for, first class seats, upgraded lounges, upgraded and childrens' meals. They got bitten to death by mossies when they were there, their daughter caught an ear infection from the pool water. Though they did have some really good times too! But it cost them just under 5 grand.

So its five months for 7 grand or 2 weeks for 5! No contest!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If you work out what a new family car cost to run for 3 years you would be frighten by the figures as well.

Motorhoming ain't cheap but it is not about cost for me, I work away from home sometimes and stay in hotels, I hate hotels and would not want to be on holiday in one again. Also if you have a dog a M/H is a good way to holiday, this is another reason for having the M/H.

Now if you were to compare a Caravan Vs M/H I would think the equivalent Caravan would be a far better cost option for almost the same enjoyment.


Richard...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> Plus, just knowing she's sitting out there, waiting to go at a minutes notice gives me pleasure as well!


Not much to add to that


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

AeroHOT said:


> Cost of our habit.....
> We have recently changed our motorhome for a brand shiny new one and in a moment of boredom/insight(!) awaiting it's delivery, I decided to tally up the statistics from our period of ownership/use in our previous vehicle. The motorhome in question is a Burstner t625 Harmony on a 2.8 Fiat Ducato JTD which we owned from October 2007 to June 2010....and BTW had many fabulous times touring in the UK and mainland Europe!
> For those who love statistics, here is the detail:
> Miles covered - 13625
> ...


am i correct in assuming the depreciation was approx 5k ? if so that is very very very good.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I should hate to undertake a costing, I believe heart attacks can be fatal. :lol: 

tony


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It is a couple of years since I had enough idle time to sit down and look at my costs. This is what I worked out and is taken from my live in report on my web site.

"For those who maybe wondering what the total costs are to own a motorhome, excluding tax, insurance and depreciation, the costs of maintaining and repairing our Autotrail Mohican over 9 years of use have averaged £622 per annum. Insurance and tax costs average £519 per annum. Total running costs all depend on how much you use it, the more you use it the more benefit you get. We use ours on average 100 days a year, rarely wild camp and averaged 7000 miles a year. I have calculated our total average costs at 73p a mile or £48 per night but, if you include depreciation, this rises to 98p a mile or £68 per night. Costs of extra equipment, purchased over the years, are not included in these figures. Not as cheap as some might think but still thoroughly enjoyable and good value for money"

There is also 
>this thread<

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A quick check of my records, I have nearly 10 years of data now, shows there is little change to the costs I quote above. Current costs are coming out at 70p per mile and I estimate depreciation to be costing a further 30p per mile making a total of about £1 a mile!

peedee

ps my costs of night stops is 14p per mile so if you wild camped all the time you could get your total costs down to about 86p per mile.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I do not worry about costs per mile, night or even the price of a litre of diesel etc.
You cannot put a price on pleasure.


Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I do not worry about costs per mile, night or even the price of a litre of diesel etc.
> You cannot put a price on pleasure.
> 
> Dave p


Totally agree! As long as I have enough money to top up with diesel, fill the gas bottles and pay site fees then I don't worry.

I never keep expenditure records, this is what I want to do so counting past costs is, as far as I'm concerned, a pointless exercise.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I never keep expenditure records, this is what I want to do so counting past costs is, as far as I'm concerned, a pointless exercise.


Not if you want to budget ahead. I hope you don't run your own business 8O



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I do not worry about costs per mile, night or even the price of a litre of diesel etc.
> You cannot put a price on pleasure.
> 
> Dave p


neither do I when I can afford it. 

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Buy*

It also depends on what you buy!

I bought a motorhome for £29k off ebay.

We ran it for 3 1/2 years, 36,000 miles, took it all over Europe As far as the Arctic Circle and Down to Costa Tropical in Spain.

Sold it for £28k.

If I had bought our current Motorhome new, the list price including Bespoke Layout, Engine upgrades, awning, sat dish etc. Price would have been a staggering £125,000.00

But at less than 17 months old, I did not pay anywhere near half. And I have been offered more than I paid for it already.

Took me a while to learn, 30 years of running a small fleet. But I no longer walk into car/vehicle showrooms full of enthusiasm and an open check book.

My Brother does and his last Motorhome Purchase was £32,000. Spread over 10 years the bill topped almost £60k on finance. He changed to a Caravan, £12k retail. Had it three years and he still owes £26k on it. Sad thing is, he uses it once or twice a year. 
I understand that the laws on unregulated finance have been tightened since.

But a Motorhome is more than just a vehicle. It is a hobby, passtime and I love it. As do all my Family. 
At a moments notice we can be away for the weekend alone or with our Daughters and Grandson.
Also keeps me out of the wrong pubs and in Mrs. TM's Good Books.

TM


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Buy*



teemyob said:


> It also depends on what you buy!
> 
> TM


That maybe true if you change motorhomes regularly and buy used. However if you buy new and keep it a long time there probably is not much difference.

I didn't factor in any costs of finance in my calculation.



teemyob said:


> But a Motorhome is more than just a vehicle. It is a hobby, passtime and I love it.
> 
> TM


100 percent agree and I would be lost without mine.

peedee


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't want this to sound cocky, because it's not meant that way, but I cannot be bothered to add up what we spend. What I do know is that we can afford it at our present spending level and we thoroughly enjoy every minute planning and "doing" motorhoming.

The benefits to our health - both physically and mentally are priceless    

Sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Costs*



peedee said:


> It is a couple of years since I had enough idle time to sit down and look at my costs. This is what I worked out and is taken from my live in report on my web site.
> 
> "For those who maybe wondering what the total costs are to own a motorhome, excluding tax, insurance and depreciation, the costs of maintaining and repairing our Autotrail Mohican over 9 years of use have averaged £622 per annum. Insurance and tax costs average £519 per annum. Total running costs all depend on how much you use it, the more you use it the more benefit you get. We use ours on average 100 days a year, rarely wild camp and averaged 7000 miles a year. I have calculated our total average costs at 73p a mile or £48 per night but, if you include depreciation, this rises to 98p a mile or £68 per night. Costs of extra equipment, purchased over the years, are not included in these figures. Not as cheap as some might think but still thoroughly enjoyable and good value for money"
> 
> ...


Compare the costs with what you would spend on a Hotel room for the night. But don't forget to add the cost of getting to said hotel.

We discussed this some time ago in Spain, large group and we met up.

My Brother-In-Law Said,

"Forget driving abroad, get yourself on a Plane, here in two hours"

My other Brother-In-Law said,

"BillHooks, we left our house in Manchester at 4am this morning and we did not step foot in the hotel until 4:30pm, thats 12 1/2 hours door-to-door and we did not even have a delayed flight."

We then got to talking about Prices of that holiday.

Half Board Hotel

£800 per person 2 weeks inc flights (£800 per child - no reductions)
£25 Taxi to manchester Airport
£60 Return Transfer fee per person from Airport in Spain to resort
£30 Taxi back from Manchester
Car Hire extra if required

£915 per person. + Spending Money *

Camp Site - French Med Coast

£56 Ferry out 12m Unit (Motorhome+Car) C&CC P&O Dover Calais
£60 0vernight stops (Cheaper if you use aires)
£150 Campsite for 4 people, 10 nights (Naiades)
£450 Diesel Fuel for Motorhome based on 20mpg, £1.20L, 1800 miles
£200 Tolls
£250 Hull - Zebrugge Ferry inc 5 Berth Suite
Car Included

£1166 Sub Total

£291 per person - Factor in your own food costs and spending

The more that can travel (once got it as low as £100 each), especially children. The more cost effective. And you cant enjoy the french Alps very much from an Airline seat. And to anyone who has not Been, The Cote D'Azur beats any of the Costas by miles.

TM

* Even if you had a cheap hotel deal, you must be talking £400 each?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

For a fuller picture, this what I included in my 70p/m (pence per mile)

Motorhome Insurance 5p/m

Repairs/Maintenance 9p/m

Road Tax 2p/m

Holidays (excludes food/dining out)
Expenses (includes breakdown and travel insurance) 18p/m
Night stops 14p/m
Package tours 6p/m

Fuel 16p/m

TOTAL 70p/m

You can tell I am do not have much to do today  

peedee


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

16% of my daily net income over the last 12 months including cambelt change and some problems with the van. We only use sites.

Or, the equivalent of my gas/electric/water bill for 3 years.

Or my alcohol consumption for about 18 years!

Or the cost of my sanity for 25 nights away each year plus a similar number of days out.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

If we totted up everything we spend I'm sure we wouldn't move off our backsides!

I work, other half works, not for ourselves but for others. I enjoy having something that, as has been said, just get up and go. My MH gives me the freedom to do what I want when I want, I am not beholden to anyone! We use sites as we like the convenience of being able to use all our facilities. Not looked into extending the battery capacity etc.

Haven't been away for a cpl of weeks as off the Germany next wkend, Lake Constance which I know we wouldn't have done if we were doing a package deal. 

I love the freedom the MH gives.

I have seen more more of the UK and Europe in the last cpl of years than I would if didn't have a MH.

I don't factor in daily costs, just whether we can afford to go or not.

Regards Karen


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The cost of our addiction!!!
Don,t even go there.

If you need to work out the cost then you cannot afford it and even if you can you will have a heart attack.

C.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Good thread although I couldnt be bothered to work out such detailed costs 

I did say in the 'other' similare thread that we are still on the right side as far as cost go..

We are on camper/mh number four and havent lost money yet.

My three VW's all sold at more than I paid for them so after several years of use I was up £8K

First one was a '79 Bay conversion - nowt special but bought cheap and I finished it off in my spare time and it made me £2500

The next was even older at '69 - bought (well) and tidied up and made £4500.

I then bought a '93 Autosleeper Trooper which we used a lot over nearly four years and spent nothing on it. I even made a grand on that!!!

I accept that I spent time on them and if you factored my proper normal work rate into them I'd not have made quite so much but cars/campers are my hobby anyway and if working at a hobby helps fund the next one then all the better.

Lets hope we are lucky enough when we sell our current one some day but I feel comfortable in the knowledge that our £20K m/h (second hand of course) only 'owes' us £12K 

We are on hols at the moment in 'her' so I will give some thought to the cost per visit malarky for comparision 

Paul


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hobby*

No pockets in a Shroud !


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Hobby*



teemyob said:


> No pockets in a Shroud !


Aint that the truth  My Dad 'enjoyed' just 18 months retirement before he psased away and left a small fortune in the bank - Mum didnt even know he had it :roll:

You are here for a good time, not a long time


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Hobby*



teemyob said:


> No pockets in a Shroud !


'I ain't never seen a hearse, with a luggage rack'


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Look on the bright side - you could be a druggie! Now THATS an expensive 'habit!

Id guess that if you weighed up the cost of most pastimes, the cost per 'smile' would be astronomic!


----------



## AeroHOT (Oct 5, 2007)

Just catching up after a weekend away in the M/H...and delighted to see all the great responses to this topic... both the considered and the humorous  ... I am sure the humorous replies took just as much consideration!! Forgive me if I don't do the "quote" thing and address each individually. When I posted originally I was curious to hear the experience of others and I am very interested to see that, on equivalent usage, your costs are in the same ballpark as ours. 
I am very much in the camp that says the time spent in our motorhome offers great value for the outlay as long as you use it as often as you can, and further, it is a complete "no-brainer" when compared to the cost of "conventional" vacations...if you are prepared to make the initial investment. In line with the experience of several of the responders, we had a 3 1/2 week tour of Europe last year for an outlay that would barely have covered a one week package holiday. The inital reason for analysing the costs was to help in making the decision to buy a new M/H as well as to answer the questions from friends about what it costs to run one. We loved our old M/H, but having lived in it a lot we were aware of the compromises we we wished to live without when choosing a new M/H. I was seriously impressed with the low depreciation cost, of our admittedly previously owned van, especially when compared to the investment drain that is our car!!!! So, for now anyway, I'll keep the log going for the new M/H, as I like to keep track of the pros and cons of the many places we visit (more important to me than the costs), as an aide memoir for the planning of future trips....it's terrible what age does to the old grey matter!! Now where did I leave that calculator  

Cheers,
Stewart


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I will do a cost per night of our week away when I get home and find how much fuel I have used and how much the last two nights of camping cost us  I will also do a 'assumed' depreciation as separate figure - other than that - you'll have to take it as it is 

insurance/wear and tear/maintenance etc are all arbitrary figures really ' do we need to start off-seting the cost of 'not using' our houses and daily cars...? 


I'm going to guess now at £20 a night and therefore 30 pence a mile - thats just for the past week  but I will be back to confirm


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We are away today and have done 2000 miles since May and have the time of our lives.
Money is there to spend and as all above have said you cant take it with you. :wink: 
The conclusion is we all love our hobby so enjoy and lets spend our time waving to each other. :wink: 

If we were at home we would be spending money just the same so I would rather spend it on the best hobby we have ever had :wink:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Right, we are now back from eight days away in Somerset and Bath....

Fuel £82
Sites £73
Two rounds in the Rising Sun, Bath £7.80
Return bus fare - aprk and ride £5.00

Thats £167.80

so thats £20.97 per night 

oh and some of that blue stuff for the bog 

Bargain


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Annsman said:


> So its five months for 7 grand or 2 weeks for 5! No contest!


Done that Maldives bit as well...... you pays your money and enjoy !!!!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Life is for living and if owning a motorhome helps to enable you to enjoy your life to it's fullest, then you just cannot put an accurate price on the cost of such pleasures and enjoyment can you? 

Just get out there and celebrate life and just enjoy your travels and all the fun that motorhoming brings you and then, when the time comes to eventually meet your maker, you will hopefully look back and smile and say your time here has been well spent! 

Sue


----------

